# black locust for boards??



## maplehillfrm

how does black locust work out for boards. I would think they could have a heck of a grain pattern to them. I was out cutting some firewood today , and when in my woods am always thinking of the next project,, well sometimes many projects ahead of myself, I was looking at my locusts, for fence posts, well there are a few that are straight enough and big enough,,

but I also have about 10 + that are huge around and straight,, I was contimplating sawing them into 4x4 for posts ,, when I thought i wonder how they would work as lumber??

anyone ever try it,, I know it would be hard on the tools once dry , because of its hardness, is it something to consider? 

I got out of the woods in time to see the tracks of my tractor covered with snow, we now have about 5 inches and falling, it was nice and peaceful, pat


----------



## dirtclod

Because of its rot resistence, and the fact that it's the most stable of woods when exposed to moisture variations, black locust has a very wide range of applications it's suited for. Deck boards, sauna and hot tub surrounds, and sills are often overlooked. Black locust beats all domestic and treated woods woods at those applications as well, and without chemical treatment. Making it into ship pegs has also been popular. Hedge is good - but I think it moves more around water?

I've seen others it used in furniture and turnings.

Little know fact - black locust was the most widely non-food tree transplanted throughout the world. Soon after its discovery by Euorpeans, it was planted on every continent except Anarticia. The old timers really liked its qualities.


----------



## Daren

To echo what dirtclod said black locust is rated for ground contact/weather exposure for 75 years (that there is a long time)

I have some drying right now from a few nice straight trees I milled awhile back. I am going to make some patio furniture (chairs, picnic tables...) use stainless steel screws...should be the last set I ever have to build 

It's for sure pretty enough for indoor furniture too. Heck yea cut boards out of them if you can.


----------



## firehawkmph

Daren,
Do you have any pictures of some black locust you have cut? 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Daren

firehawkmph said:


> Daren,
> Do you have any pictures of some black locust you have cut?
> Mike Hawkins


I did not...so I just went to the shed and took a couple. It is dark in that corner of the shed, the flash washed out the color of the wood some. I wet it before I snapped the pictures. Black locust would usually not have this straight of grain. But the logs this came from where almost perfect, dead straight and the same diameter on both ends.

Hard stuff I tell you.


----------



## breakfastchef

I have always wanted to build this Irish Potting Shed using locust slices as seen on the cover of this book...Sheds: The Do-It-Yourself Guide for Backyard Builders: David Stiles: Amazon.ca: Books. I have a set of plans and hope to try this next year.


----------



## firehawkmph

Daren,
Thanks for posting the pics. Looks like pretty nice stuff. Not that common up here that I know of. Course, I never really looked too hard before.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## greg4269ub

i have found several tree removal guys who will sell logs by the cord. i have asked for black locust logs and they said NP how big to you want 'em i asked for 12"+ is that unreasonable or will they grow bigger than 12" in diameter?


----------



## Daren

They grow bigger. I milled some 22" several weeks ago. But smaller than 12" is a lot more work so I think your request is valid.


----------



## phinds

One of the neat things about black locust is that it is one of the few woods that flouresces under black light. 

There are a number of pics on my web site, including this demo of black light.


----------



## greg4269ub

that is really cool with the black light. i wonder how that would look in an inlay into some darker wood?


----------



## Jason W

I'm curious about how cost effective this would be as a substitute for Spanish Ceder. I use S/C for most of my exterior trim and can get it for about $4.55 a BF. Mills nice and takes paint nice. Just wondering about typical costs.

I have a few sets of exterior French doors coming up and this sounds like a much more stable wood than Spanish Ceder or even African Mahogany. I wonder how well it mills in comparison though. These doors need to be 100% clean.


----------



## Daren

Jason BL would have it's pros and cons for doors. I can't find the link right now but the US Forestry Dept. rates black locust for "75 year exposure"...meaning it can be used outside & untreated for 75 years and still be structurally sound. That's awhile, I bet awhile longer than Spanish cedar. But the con (maybe ?) is it is very heavy. I guess I don't know if that is a good thing or bad thing for making doors, I don't do that. It works beautifully, with sharp tools of course.


----------



## stevekelly

*Locust*

I have about an acre of locust trees in central WI. Anyone interested?


----------



## greg4269ub

If you can bring them south to me i am game.


----------



## stevem2

Black locust is also used to make xylophones (and probably marimbas) and fret boards on stringed instruments.

Yes it's hard, 1700 on the Janka scale where white oak is about 1100.


----------

